# LVVTA standards and PB6 pot box



## albo2 (Oct 4, 2011)

If the motor controller requires the throttle to be at zero and foot brake on before it will run, will a PB6 be compliant? also useing a separate return spring, I guess I've answered my own question but any thoughts comments would be appreciated if anyone has experience in how they complied that would be great.

LVVTA standard below:

"A hall effect sensor or wire 
​​wound potentiometer is acceptable, but it must​
have secondary safety features such as a throttle ​​​

​​shut microswitch, brake on microswitch, and double throttle return springs."​


----------

